# Endurotrails im Dreieck BA-BT-FO



## drul (1. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

geht es Euch auch so - ich kenne zwar den einen oder andere netten Trail, aber frage mich ob es unser Mittelgebirgler-Schicksal ist, dass wir immer erst zwischen ein paar schnuckeligen aber kurzen Passagen kilometerweise Teer- und Forststraßen zurücklegen müssen ...

Beispiel: Super Trail von der Friesener Warte runter bis Wernsdorf. F. Warte bis Hochstall netter Trail, und dann???

vielleicht können wir hier die nettesten Endurotrails in Form von Mosaikstücken zusammenfügen zu einem engmaschigen Netz?

Hoffe auf Gleichgesinnte!


----------



## Meiki (1. November 2010)

ja der Trail von der Friesener Warte ist zwar cool,aber da gibts echt keine anderen Verbindung als Teerstraße.

Richtung Rettern gibts noch schöne Endurotouren ohne lange Teerstücke,ist aber schwer zu erklären wo.muss man einfach abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (1. November 2010)

ok, wo ist denn Rettern, und was meinst Du mit "In Richtung", kannst Du das etwas genauer beschreiben?

danke


----------



## UHMWPE (3. November 2010)

Ja, wär cool wenn du das ein bisschen genauer beschreiben könntest. Als gebürtiger Forchheimer sollte ich das schon irgendwie finden (wenn es denn das selbe Rettern ist das ich meine, aber ich glaub da gibts nur eins in der Gegend). Oder man verabredet sich irgendwann mal zu ner Tour. Bin nämlich schon länger auf der Suche nach ein paar netten "Hometrails".
Da ist Rettern: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&cl...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ8gEwAA
leider gibts dafür (noch) kein Google Street View .
Die sollten mal "Google Trail View" einführen. Das wär wenigstens mal was sinnvolles.


----------



## Meiki (4. November 2010)

ja also einfach mal zusammen fahren gehen wäre natürlich das einfachste und sicher auch spaßig


Grüße


----------



## UHMWPE (4. November 2010)

Läuft, allerdings kann ich momentan wegen Studium nur am Wochenende. Da wär ich aber auf jeden Fall mal dabei. Lässt sich ja sicher mal was organisieren. Gibt ja auch noch einige andere Leute hier im Forum aus der Gegend. Obs dieses bei mir hinhauen würde weiß ich aber net, wär ja jetzt auch weng kurzfristig.^^


----------



## Meiki (6. November 2010)

nächstes wochenende mal?dieses kann ich nämlich auch nicht


----------



## drul (7. November 2010)

na, ist doch schon mal prima. "mein" Trail beginnt in Hochstall und geht bis Wernsdorf. so könnten wir ein Trailnetz zusammenfügen ...


----------



## UHMWPE (7. November 2010)

Joa nächstes Wochenende sollte denk ich von meiner Seite auf jeden Fall Samstag oder Sonntag was hin hauen, wenn das Wetter wenigstens halbwegs mitspielt.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (7. November 2010)

servus,

bei der tour würde ich mich auch anschließen.
Nächstes WE müsste gehen.

Gruß

Rossifumi


----------



## Meiki (13. November 2010)

wie schauts morgen aus?
wetter ist ja bis jetzt sehr unbeständig,würde mich perönlich aber nicht stören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (13. November 2010)

bei mir gehts morgen wenn dann erst ca. 14:40 oder 15:00, richtet Euch aber nicht nach mir, ich häng mich an wenns für mich passt


----------



## Meiki (13. November 2010)

hm dann hat dieses Wochenende wohl keiner Zeit 
nächstes Wochenende im Blick behalten?


----------



## UHMWPE (20. November 2010)

Sorry Leute, aber ich hab grad mega Stress mit der Uni und bin wohl das ganze Wochenende in Erlangen. Deshalb geh ich wohl morgen nur mal ne kleinere Runde im Reichswald biken. Aber wird sicher schon noch mal irgendwann klappen.


----------

